# QLab Animation



## disc2slick (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey,

Probably a very basic question, but one I have not been able to find an answer to on my own. I'm designing projections for a play in november in which we want a sort of ken burns, zooming in effect on a specific part of an image. By using the scale attribute in an animation cue I got something similar to what I want but it only zooms in on the center of the image. Can I control what part of the image we zoom in on in QLab or do I have to use different video editing software?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cpf (Oct 25, 2011)

You should animate the position with the scale.


----------

